# Maple Shorts Saw Time



## DavidDobbs (Jul 23, 2014)

Had this maple laying by the shop I had grabbed at the farm one day. All shorts I was going to work up on my shop Bandsaw.
But I made a bunk to fit the mill.
Much better



 


Dave

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 23, 2014)

how do you hold the shorts down to prevent them from getting ripped off the bed............and I am talking about milling wood, LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 23, 2014)

I just made the plywood bunk it is screwed down to some square tube which lay on the sawmill bunks.
Then I just screw the shorts on the plywood. Then tighten it up with poly wedges. 
I got another set of log holder / log dogs
From EZ Boardwalk today. So now should be able to mill 3' logs with out 
going through all this.
But I have a lot of shorter stuff to saw so had to come up with something.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 23, 2014)

When I was sawing this morning about 9:30 it was trying to sprinkle. Sawing is kinda like fishing and mushroom hunting one of them things still fun in the rain.......... lol It's almost midnight and I still have a sawing grin on my face. 

There was 2 hours in there somewhere spent talking with 3 non
English speaking employees of PayPal. Trying to figure out what was wrong with my account............yes I hung up on the last one........... but I am still smiling

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 2, 2014)

Little more Hard Maple.
Had about a 10" log on the trailer.
Cut it in half since I don't have any way of lifting it here. Other than strong back weak mind.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 3, 2014)

Awesome looking wood. looks like an E Z Boardwalk mill. Have been wanting one of these, how do you like the mill and which one do you have . Value your honest opinion, thanks.
Dave


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 3, 2014)

Dave
I have the Jr. I like it a lot.
Good solid mill.
And for the price I don't think it can be beat.
Has good power that hard maple I sawed yesterday was 25" wide.
I saw a lot of Osage.

I bought this one 2nd hand barely used. It had only had 4 bands on it before I got it. The gentleman I got it from was moving and could not take it with him.
I was going that week to pick up a new one. Just happen to find it on CL.

Any questions just ask

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 5, 2014)

Have been looking for that same mill ,even asked if (Ed?)he had any demo or re-poed units but have not heard back from him so if all goes well I will most likely go for the new one in the spring,
Will need to do some saving and convincing (my bride) during the next few months,
will have to be on my best behavior.
Thanks for the info and reassurance.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 6, 2014)

Dave, what model is your mill? How wide of a log can you cut? Where can I look at a mill around here...any dealers? I'm thinking of taking the plunge. Gary


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 6, 2014)

Gary

It will cut 30" x 12'6"
It is a EZ Boardwalk Jr.
They are made in NW MO.
They don't really have a dealer network.
Your more than welcome to come see mine. We can saw a couple logs. I will be up to the farm also sawing some also.

Check out their website www.ezboardwalk.com
Great guys to talk with also give them a call
Dave


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check them out. Gary


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 7, 2014)

Something I'm curious about... the way the blade is tilted on those mills, does that not cause more blade to be in the wood, using more power? I can see how it would be beneficial starting a cut, but seems like it would take more power to pull through a cut?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 7, 2014)

When you put a fresh band on you have to hold the carriage back. It will pull itself through the log. 
The Jr. Has a 13hp I have never ran out of power. It has sawed everything I have ask it to. 
There is more band in the log but it works.
I know a guy that put a 20hp on his Jr.
He told me he mostly just burns more fuel.
He could tell no real big difference from the 13hp.

Dave


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 7, 2014)

Cool. Seems like more blade in the cut would take more power, but I guess they've got everything figured out. How I'd love to have one...


----------

